# Budgie cere



## Sams9898 (Sep 22, 2021)

Does my budgie cere look ok or would it be possible he’s got mites? I’ve not had him long but I’m not sure whether it looks normal or it would have to be treated, thanks for your help!


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Sams9898 said:


> View attachment 258773
> View attachment 258774
> View attachment 258775
> Does my budgie cere look ok or would it be possible he’s got mites? I’ve not had him long but I’m not sure whether it looks normal or it would have to be treated, thanks for your help!


Hello 

As far as I can see your budgie's cere looks dry and so do the feet.

And that do show your budgie has mites.

Still you should wait for moderators and other people to answer because I might be wrong.


----------



## Sams9898 (Sep 22, 2021)

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> Hello
> 
> As far as I can see your budgie's cere looks dry and so do the feet.
> 
> ...


ok thanks, I bought a humidifier yesterday because it’s quite low humidity in my room so hopefully that might help a little bit


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The fact that the feet and beak are dry is not an indication the budgie has mites.
It looks like normal scaling of dry skin at this point.
The humidifier should help. Make sure it is a WARM mist humidifier.
What are you feeding your budgie?*


----------



## Sams9898 (Sep 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The fact that the feet and beak are dry is not an indication the budgie has mites.
> It looks like normal scaling of dry skin at this point.
> The humidifier should help. Make sure it is a WARM mist humidifier.
> What are you feeding your budgie?*


Thank you, lucky I got a warm one and a hydrometer so I can measure the humidity in the room!

I’m feeding him seeds and pellets, I’ve had him just under 2 weeks, I’ve tried giving him vegetables a couple of times and he doesn’t seem interested, I’ll keep trying tho, I only just got him to try pellets after a week


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try adding a bit of flax seed oil to your budgie's food.

Does he allow you to handle him or is he still settling into his new environment. I ask only because he's an older bird and may already be hand tamed.
IF he allows you to handle him, you can very carefully apply a bit of flax seed oil or olive oil on the dry portions of his beak and feet to help moisturize them.
Be vary careful not to get any into his nares.*


----------

